# WI Mini Herf, King James Going Away Party!



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

King James and I are heading out for a camping trip this Sunday (the 30th of July). We wanted to see if anyone wanted to get together at Jack's Tobacco on Sunday at around 4:00PM before we headed out. This is a great place to smoke! Awesome lounge, great environment, and great selection of smokes! I hope a couple BOTLs can get together for this. King James is leaving town for college and this my going away party for him. Please let us know if you can make it. I hope to see some of you out there. You flatlanders down in IL don't be afraid to come up and join the party!

Jack's Tobacco & MCS
13640 W. Capitol Drive
Brookfield , WI 53005
Phone: (262) 783-7473
http://www.jackstobaccowi.com


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: WI Mini Herf, Jack's Tobacco, King James Going Away Party!*



Sir Tony said:


> King James and I are heading out for a camping trip this Sunday (the 30th of July). We wanted to see if anyone wanted to get together at Jack's Tobacco on Sunday at around 4:00PM before we headed out. This is a great place to smoke! Awesome lounge, great environment, and great selection of smokes! I hope a couple BOTLs can get together for this. King James is leaving town for college and this my going away party for him. Please let us know if you can make it. I hope to see some of you out there. You flatlanders down in IL don't be afraid to come up and join the party!
> QUOTE]
> 
> great idea !!!!
> ...


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: WI Mini Herf, Jack's Tobacco, King James Going Away Party!*

Well the ruins everything. Party at DonWeb's house!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: WI Mini Herf, Jack's Tobacco, King James Going Away Party!*



Sir Tony said:


> Party at DonWeb's house!


Well, then . . . I'm in


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

If you guys know of any other places we could go to in the area, please let me know. I would really like to get something together before Jim heads out.

Thank you!
Tony


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

there's a whole lakefront we can meet at. given nice weather...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> there's a whole lakefront we can meet at. given nice weather...


Last time we did that we were pummeled by high winds 

But it sure is nice down there at Veterans Park.

Otherwise, can ya do earlier at Jacks?


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I have to work until 2:30PM. Something down at the lakefront would be nice. What do you guys think?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

sunday forecast:

hot - 90's wind - 15mph

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i'm up for it.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Milwaukee Lakefront Herf, Sunday July 30th, Time TBA

*Attending*
Sir Tony 
King James
DonWeb


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hey, who said you can speak for me... and when did I say that I'm coming! haha jk, Since I'm the one thats driving for going camping I guess I will be attending.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, I'm spoken for Sunday...actually will be in Wisconsin, but no where close to you guys. 

Sunday, when the Gorillas are up against it, and the breaks are beating the boys, tell 'em to go out there with all they got and smoke just one for the icehog.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Come on, we need to get some more BOTLs!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there a time set yet for Sunday?


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking at around 3:30 4:00 ish.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Late on Sundays doesn't work for me at all, but have fun!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ill be making the effort. I have baseball starting at 12...but the lakes on my way home, so we shall see. If not, enjoy it and stay cool. :w


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hey guys... with the time we are leaving at, and the drive we have to go camping I think we need to call off the herf tomorrow. We have alot of driving and setup and I think it would be better to meet at Jack's on another day.


----------

